# trinity itsy bitsy spider



## legend15x3 (Dec 28, 2004)

Just wondering if there are any reviews through racing of this truck? And I suppose any insight about this truck? 

Well got it in today and the little spider is very fast. Not likeing the non oil coil overs, but they will have to do. I received a yellow bodied truck,which makes it easy to see for me. Not too sure yet about the one receiver/esc package.

I am preparing to race tommorrow with it and shall give a review. I will be trying 3 different companies batteries, possibly. Also, I purchased a set of the monster mini road tires and will see how they like the very hard packed dirt track i am to try.


----------



## legend15x3 (Dec 28, 2004)

*The Day After*

Welll, it was an eventful night for me and the spyder. Dirt oval racing against mini-t's.

1. Stock car straight from the box except for mini monster road tires.

First outing was easy, just a few practice laps. The springy suspension of the stock coil over made for a little to much turn. I ran approxiamately 5 laps to get a little feel. The rear was wanting to swap ends with the front a little. Bounced in the rear with the bumps on the oval service. 

Second outing. I applied two large mini clips to rt front and one to left rear. This gave it enough cross to handle consistently without switching rear around and did not allow for too much push. I had to feather the throttle to keep it in the line i wanted. I then noticed the stock radio that is supplied with the car does not have a proportion control to lesson stirring rate. I made the mental not about that and tried to stay in my line.

First heat race:

Started well with the larger tires and was holding line well on the surface. Although car handled well for the laps coming up, nothing could have forseen the next event. At about 2 minutes or so the entire car cut off and coasted to the infield. After about 20 seconds power was restored on its own. I started back on the track and was able to maintain position on the track without anymore electrical failure.

Second and third heat:

Repeat of heat race 1 even though different battery pack was used and different motor was installed. I placed the Losi speed motor in with the same press on gear. It was in these heats I noticed the lag off the turns because of the possible larger tire diameter. Could use a 15 or lesser pinion with the larger tires to get a better run off the corner possibly.

Feature:

Same sequence of events after cleaning motor and checking speed control for a possible bad wire or even a bad crystal. Was bumped a few times in rear of car by fast mini-t's with 7 cells. They were hauling. After the inconvenience of the pit stop halfway through, I managed to create my own wreck by trying to avoid the wreck. Smacked the outside barrier and popped off the tie rod for the rt side. The corner graciously replaced it as well as he could and set me back down to finish.

I will say the little car is quite capable of being ran fast and is durable. Although the taps in the rear mearly chipped plastic out of the body and I was my own undoing in the one wreck. The car is sound. The battery stays in with a good fit, but I am sure some would like to fit in more snug. I rolled it a couple times in practice and it never seemed to be moved when I returned to the pits. Did not use the stock tires and opted to use the road course tires on dirt with the application in between rounds of super lubricant, that I allowed to dry between rounds.

I am planning to add an aftermarket receiver and speed control along with oil filled shocks and an aftermarket pinion that will hopefully get the car off the corner. I also am going to add a cell to my packs to get 8.4 v to use in the race.

Any questions feel free to ask?

Cam in Oklahoma


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Thanks for the review...have you run any other 1/18th scale truck?


----------



## legend15x3 (Dec 28, 2004)

*not yet*

I have not yet run anyother 1/18 scale trucks but, I do have two others on the way to compare with. I used to race about 7 years ago 1/12th and 1/10th. And had raced rc cars for about 15 years.


----------



## E-maxx08 (Nov 29, 2004)

review the rc18t. and race with it. you will most likely win against mini-ts


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

E-maxx08 said:


> review the rc18t. and race with it. you will most likely win against mini-ts


I agree...the RC18T is a better truck...out of the box 3 laps faster than a hoped-up Mini-T!


----------



## spyhunter50 (May 17, 2005)

in have a spyder ... and i got it used .. the first day when i ran it it... the motor was runing alright then the nest day after i ran it again then the motor got hot.. so i have now got a new motor comeing it is a v10 i thank...


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

I agree with micro, The 18T is by far the best bang for your buck, and not to mention its fast out of the box and already has oil shocks, ball diffs, and did I mention fast? I have had the Mini T, which is ok once you hop it up. and I have heard nothing but not good comments about the spyder, So right now I feel the 18T is best for your money fun or for racing right out of the box!


----------



## legend15x3 (Dec 28, 2004)

Have raced both 18t and my Spyder...will have to say that with a latemodel body and six cells and the same AE motor both cars are very close in performance. i have not purchased any hop ups for the AE but have not done so much with spyder, only added oil shocks and after market ESC and REC. I will say that the AE is better for the dollar so far, plus there is more listings of parts for the car and not as many little problems so far.


----------



## Herc Driver (Oct 4, 2001)

Anybody tried the Xray?


----------



## general pedestr (Dec 11, 2002)

what do u guys think about the stock plastic pinion


----------

